# Mike's B&W 600 Series System



## trainCatcher

Hi guys,

Here is my system. I use for a fairly even mix of movie watching and music listening.

*Fronts*: B&W 603 S3
*Center:* B&W LCR600 S3
*Rear: *B&W 601 S3
*Sub*: SVS SB12-Plus
*Receiver*: Yamaha HTR-5960
*Turntable*: Rega Planar 3
*TV*: Toshiba 27in standard def.(hello xmas? raying
*DVD Player*: Zenith (budget)

*HTPC*: See build thread

*Misc*: DIY acoustic panels OC703

Okay, so my electronics and TV definitely leave something to be desired! Upgrading my TV would mean also getting rid of my entertainment center, but that could be a good thing.


----------



## enrique

Very nice.I used to have the same front three as you.The 603s3's are fine speakers.


----------



## trainCatcher

Thanks enrique! What system do you have now? For a while I was battling upgraditis (hello 703s?), but I realized (1) my room acoustics could use some work, (2) I need to upgrade from 480i first, and (3) I'm pretty happy with my speakers already :bigsmile:.


----------



## enrique

My system you can see in my profile.I upgraded some things like the speakers over time.upgradis is a battle.but regardless had the 603's for about 2yrs before i upgraded and only because i got a great deal.It's a matter of being satisfied.enjoy


----------



## thxgoon

Very nice setup! I bet spending time in there is an absolute pleasure.


----------



## trainCatcher

Thanks goon! I do enjoy listening to it!


----------



## BattlesD

I too am limited by a entertainment center, sometime I ask myself why I said "I do".... :whistling:


----------

